

North Korean Propaganda Video Showing Congress Building Destruction - vsloo
http://122.228.252.144/aa203c8f61ddf7a-1363733956-987411437/data6/flv.bn.netease.com/videolib3/1303/19/EHapY9022/EHapY9022-mobile.mp4

======
frozenport
This video is quite long. When does it show the destruction?

~~~
vsloo
It's around 2:49.

------
anaccountname
Anyone have the means to provide a translation?

